# [SOLVED] D510MO network not working, LEDs blinking synch.

## fuzion

I am posting this in case it can help anyone else.

I have a 'nettop' type computer running headless (no monitor/keyboard/mouse) in my basement closet. I use it as a server for various things for my hobby project. It has a D510MO motherboard/CPU combo from Intel.

For the longest time it was using a wireless connection but recently I decided to move my wireless network to a wired network for speed and reliability reasons.

The network was reliable and working for some time now. Just today however the network was not working. I couldn't connect to the server over the network (no ping, ssh, etc, etc). So I connected a monitor and keyboard to it to try and debug.

Linux suggested that the network card was working ok, it was being installed during boot with the results [OK] shown in green when net.eth0 was loaded. Although typical network things weren't working... i.e. ping would always fail.

I noticed that the two LEDs on the Ethernet port were blinking green, almost at 1 Hz. Except the LEDs would stay illuminated a little longer than expected. I looked at the network switch and its LEDs were blinking similarly. I thought that the network cable was damaged (perhaps chewed on by a mouse?). So I tested the network cable with another computer and it worked fine.

I rebooted the computer a few times and no luck. I powered off the computer for a while and no luck. I updated the BIOS to the latest version, with no luck.

I was about to rip the motherboard out of the computer case and take it back to the store to see if I can get a replacement under warranty (it's less than a year old).

I couldn't find anything on Google.

I noticed that the Ethernet LEDs would blink in a similar manner even when the computer was first powered on... i.e. in BIOS and not even in Linux yet... so it definitely wasn't an OS issue with Linux.

The Ethernet LEDs would blink even when shutting Linux down. Basically the LEDs would blink like that all the time except when the onboard LAN was disabled in BIOS or the computer was powered off.

I did fix it though, sort of. I unplugged the computer from the wall (removing power to the motherboard). I waited 10 seconds and plugged the computer in again. Magically the Ethernet was working as it's supposed to!

Note, although it is a headless server I do often power it off for the night and power it on again in the morning.

If this becomes a frequent problem then I'll probably post an issue with Intel and see if they can fix the BIOS to reset the Ethernet port. I wonder if the Linux drivers are doing something to the onboard Ethernet controller that puts it in a bad state.

I think the onboard Ethernet card is: Realtek (possibly R8169, but lspci seems to show it as 8111?)

----------

## Tastygentoo

Wow. Exact same issue to the T. Powered off and unplugged for 10 sec, and what do you know, Ethernet adapter back online. Thank you!

----------

